# Ms Photo Resizer



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Ever wish you could have smaller pictures to post on OBers with just a couple clicks? You can! Check this out:

Microsoft Image Resizer

Two clicks and you can make really big digital images manageable for the web and still retain the original photo. I love this little app.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Ever wish you could have smaller pictures to post on OBers with just a couple clicks? You can! Check this out:
> 
> Microsoft Image Resizer
> 
> Two clicks and you can make really big digital images manageable for the web and still retain the original photo. I love this little app.


I've been using this (and some of the other Power Toys) for years! Great little piece of software that I use all the time. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link, A.H.!

We should make this standard equipment around here.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

can't wait to try it! I've been wondering how to resize pictures to use on here - thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I will check it out...thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cool!
Just to let you all know that photobucket.com now has a great photo resizer...I just clicked Edit and I was able to take a 3008x2000 photo and make it a 150x100 for my profile photo


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Acadia Hiker- Will this work on an i-mac?


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Acadia Hiker- Will this work on an i-mac?


Not that I'm aware of. Sorry. I cut my computer teeth on Macs and have always prefered them to PCs. I was 'forced' to join the "Dark Side." I do have a brand spankin' new 24" iMac in my office. I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Acadia Hiker- Will this work on an i-mac?


Try this for your mac, I've been using it for a while now with success.

http://izoom.us/

Brad


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have used this for years and all of a sudden it has quit working, I have reinstalled it, rebooted and still nada. I right click, it's in the menu, but when I click on it nothing happens.
Any ideas? 
Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

good stuff !! Thanks!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

campntn said:


> I have used this for years and all of a sudden it has quit working, I have reinstalled it, rebooted and still nada. I right click, it's in the menu, but when I click on it nothing happens.
> Any ideas?
> Mark


Mark,
It is probably something in the registry that wasn't removed or changed. Now when you reinstall, it still sees the previous install information left behind in the registry. I would NOT recommend attempting to fix it. registry tinkering will only lead to bigger problems. However, if the time comes you ever reformat your system (clean it off and reinstall everything to like when you first got it), then your installation should work just fine.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

campntn said:


> I have used this for years and all of a sudden it has quit working, I have reinstalled it, rebooted and still nada. I right click, it's in the menu, but when I click on it nothing happens.
> Any ideas?
> Mark


When you reinstalled it, did you uninstall your original one first? If not, try uninstalling it completely from your computer and then reinstall it. You may have a corrupt file in the program that when you just reinstall it the corrupt file is seen as already being there and the program doesn't install that file again. Just a guess but it may work


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Another freebie is Picasa from Google http://picasa.google.com/

It has image editing tools, albums, and allows some hosting. There are some Mac related tools with it but we don't use them and I'm not sure how all inclusive they are.

Carl


----------

